# The Cosmic Church of Truth



## BJClark (Sep 10, 2009)

I was looking at my daughters facebook today and she has one of our former neighbors as a friend..so I clicked her's to see what she's been up to and this is what I found.. 

The Cosmic Church of Truth - Newsletter

Years ago we went to the same Baptist church that was reformed and taught the Gospel, and now this is what she's into..

I can see why our daughters have drifted apart--


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 10, 2009)

Good grief. I just ran across this statement in James Petty's book _Step by Step_ that seems relevant to this:



> In my counseling practice I find that almost all anxiety-related problems are caused by a supposed need to know the future in some form. That is the appeal of astrologers, seers, witches, and the entire panoply of occult religionists.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 10, 2009)

Marrow Man;



> Good grief. I just ran across this statement in James Petty's book _Step by Step_ that seems relevant to this:



I know the future..

I'm going to die to this world one day and be with Christ forever..what more do I need to know???


----------

